# R-74 and I-502 LIkely To Pass, WA. Poll Says



## 7greeneyes (Nov 1, 2012)

woohoo 2nd time today I get to use these emoti's

:clap::yay::woohoo::yay::clap:

url: h*MP*p://www.seattlepi.com/local/connelly/article/Same-sex-marriage-marijuana-likely-to-pass-4000795.php

Two Washington ballot initiatives with nationwide ramifications, legalization of same-sex marriage and legalizing and regulating marijuana sales, have growing leads and are likely to pass next Tuesday, according to the latest Washington Poll.

The poll of 722 registered -- and 632 likely -- voters shows President Obama with an expanding lead in the Evergreen State, and Democrat Jay Inslee with a wafer-thin 48.7-45.6 percent lead over Republican Rob McKenna in the contest for Governor.

Referendum 74, which would bring marriage equality to Washington, is ahead 57.9-36.9 percent among likely voters.  With a factoring in of those not willing to give a "socially undesirable" answer, the poll gives the adjusted prediction of a 52.3-45.8 perent victory margin among likely voters.

"We have seen no decrease in support for Referendum 74," said University of Washington political scientist Matt Barreto, overseer of the survey.  The Washington Poll is a project of the UW and KCTS-TV.​ 
Initiative 502, which would legalize and tax the sale and cultivation of small amounts of marijuana, leads by 55.4-37.6 percent among likely voters.
 
The poll found that 33.4 percent of those surveyed have already mailed in their ballots, with early voters trending slightly Democratic.
If Referendum 74 is approved, Washington would be the seventh state in the nation to legalize same-sex marriage:  32 states have previously rejected marriage equality at the ballot box.  Washington may be joined by Maryland and/or Maine.  Both states are voting on marriage equality.
The Washington Poll has spent four years tracking changing attitudes of Evergreen State voters toward gay rights and same-sex unions.  It found last fall that 55 percent of those surveyed would vote to uphold marriage equality if the Legislature passed it and the governor signed it.

The latest poll reflects trends seen across the country:  70.5 percent of voters under 30 support marriage equality, with only 21.8 percent opposed.  The Baby Boomer generation, ages 45 to 65, backs it by a 55-39 percent margin. 

Opposition exceeds 40 percent among those 65 and older:  Only Republicans and Tea Party supporters are overwhelmingly opposed to marriage equality.

The governor's race is very, very close.  While only 5.8 percent of those surveyed declared themselves undecided, "There could be as much as 17 percent of people who are moving around," as Barreto put it.

The poll tells why all those TV spots are filling your screen.
A total of 41.9 percent of likely voters say they are "certain" Inslee supporters, with 41.0 percent "certain" to vote for McKenna.  But 4.4 percent say they are in the Inslee camp but "could change" with 2.4 percent "leaning" Inslee:  3.6 percent of McKenna voters "could change" with 1 percent as McKenna leaners.

The Washington Poll took up the attorney general's race:  A $2.996 million outlay of cash from a Republican "SuperPAC" -- the Republican State Leadership Committee -- has brought Republican Reagan Dunn back after an abysmal primary showing.

Dunn trailed Democrat Rob McKenna by 13 points in the August primary.  But the GOP group has flayed Ferguson in negative TV spots of questionable accuracy. 

Has it worked?  According to the Washington Poll, Ferguson is ahead by 44.9-34.0 percent among likely voters.  Still, "certain" support for the Democratic King County Councilman is at only 36.6 percent of likely voters.  It is 29.4 percent for Dunn.  A whopping 21.1 percent say they are still undecided.

The "Cascade Curtain" rears its head repeatedly in the poll.
President Obama has a 62.6-31.1 percent lead over Mitt Romney in the Puget Sound region.  But Romney is ahead 48.8-42.7 percent in Eastern Washington.  Inslee tops McKenna 53.9-41.5 percent in the Puget Sound area, while McKenna is far ahead, 56.6-30.6 percent, in Eastern Washington even though Inslee once represented a district east of the Cascades in Congress.

The poll sampled other ballot issues.

Tim Eyman's Initiative 1185 has picked up opposition, but still leads 52.0-36.8 percent.  It would require two-thirds "Supermajorities" in both houses of the Legislature to raise taxes or close corporate loopholes.  Opponents of the measure have spent virtually no money.  Major oil companies and the Beer Institute, fearful of paying fees or losing tax breaks, have underwritten Eyman.

Initiative 1240, the "billionaires initiative," has gained ground:  It would legalize up to 40 Charter Schools in the state.  It is ahead 55.5 percent to 37.5 percent."We've seen a very very significant increase in the Yes vote," said Barreto.

The initiative's TV campaign has been powered by the likes of Bill Gates, Paul Allen, Nick Hanauer, Steve Ballmer, the parents of Amazon.com founder Jeff Bezos and Alice Walton of the Wal-Mart family. 





​


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Nov 1, 2012)

There was a thirty minute special on 60 minutes last week about legalization here in Colorado 

Sweet to hear,sounds like it might pass here also  :woohoo:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2012)

I think everybody should be able to grow thier own Personal Use Weed,,be it Meds or Rec. Then you would have no need for DRUG DEALERS.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 1, 2012)

:yeahthat::goodposting:


----------



## Roddy (Nov 6, 2012)

Of the other issues on the ballot in multiple states, marijuana is perhaps the highest-profile.

Voters in Washington, Oregon and Colorado have a chance to do what no state has done before &#8212; legalize the recreational use of pot by allowing adults to possess small amounts under a regimen of state regulation and taxation. The Oregon proposal has lagged, but the Washington and Colorado measures have a decent chance of passage.

If approved, the measures would set up a direct challenge to federal drug law.

"If one of these initiatives passes, it will be a watershed moment in the decades-long struggle to end failed marijuana prohibition policies in this country," said Ethan Nadelmann of the Drug Policy Alliance, a critic of the so-called war on drugs.

In Arkansas and Massachusetts, voters will be deciding whether to allow marijuana use for medical reasons, as 17 states have done previously. Arkansas would be the first Southern state to join the group.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 6, 2012)

I think 502 will pass and then we(MMJ)  folks will not be happy....yes this will allow anyone to buy and use mj...but the way this one is written..it says I cant operate a motor vehicle if I have more than  5mg of thc in my system..and then you will be arrested like DUI...My Big question is if this passes where are they(Government) going to have they shops?..take over the Dispensaries...the old liquor stores?  And whats this going to do to me that I supply some of them...will I have to file a 1099 every year:doh:

I know many young peeps want this and is why it may pass....but I see this not going well and have voted NO on 502...Let Colorado be the learning curve 

take care and be safe


----------



## Roddy (Nov 6, 2012)

I think they'll end up having to rethink the 5mg thing as soon as everyone they test come up over...but I agree with you 4U, it's scary!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 6, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I think 502 will pass and then we(MMJ) folks will not be happy....yes this will allow anyone to buy and use mj...but the way this one is written..it says I cant operate a motor vehicle if I have more than 5mg of thc in my system..and then you will be arrested like DUI...My Big question is if this passes where are they(Government) going to have they shops?..take over the Dispensaries...the old liquor stores? And whats this going to do to me that I supply some of them...will I have to file a 1099 every year:doh:
> 
> I know many young peeps want this and is why it may pass....but I see this not going well and have voted NO on 502...Let Colorado be the learning curve
> 
> take care and be safe


 
It says right on their website MMJ will not be effected at all...gimme a sec....


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 6, 2012)

I really had a hard time reaching a decision. I thought for sure I was going to vote against it as a medical patient that shares 4u's concerns exactly.

However, after reading the albeit flawed inititive and thought more about it, I decided to vote for it. I am an old hippie that has wanted cannabis legal forever. I am curious to watch how this unfolds. I guess I am a hippie first and a medical patient second.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 6, 2012)

url: h*MP*p://www.newapproachwa.org/content/about-initiative 


I-502 legalizes the possession of marijuana for adults age 21 and older.

&#8226; Selling marijuana to minors will remain a felony. 
 &#8226; Washington farmers and businesses will be allowed to apply for special licenses to grow and sell marijuana.

&#8226; Marijuana will only be available in stores that sell no other products, are located at least 1,000 feet from schools, playgrounds, and parks, and do not display marijuana in a way that is visible to the public.

&#8226; State employees will not be involved in growing, distributing, or selling marijuana.

 &#8226; State agencies will regulate numbers of stores per county, operating hours, security, quality control, labeling, and other health and safety issues. 
 &#8226; I-502 tightly restricts advertising and bans advertising in places frequented by youth.

&#8226; New tax revenue is dedicated to proven community and school-based prevention programs.

 &#8226; Prohibits public use and display of marijuana.

&#8226; Does not allow home growing for people who are not medical marijuana patients.

 &#8226; According to the state Office of Financial Management, a new 25% marijuana excise tax, combined with retail sales and B&O tax, will generate more than half a billion dollars in new revenue each year.

&#8226; 40% of the new revenues will go to the state general fund and local budgets.

&#8226; 60% will be dedicated to substance-abuse prevention, research, education and health care.

 &#8226; A new marijuana DUI standard that operates like the alcohol DUI standard will be established.

&#8226; I-502 sets a science-based limit of 5ng/ml active THC blood concentration.

 &#8226; DUI standard applies only to active THC, which drops below 5 ng/mL within a matter of hours, not the inactive metabolite carboxy-THC that can be detected days, or even weeks, after last use.

&#8226; Police officers still need proof of impairment to make an arrest and take a driver to a medical professional for a blood draw &#8211; just like current law.

 &#8226; I-502 does not change Washington's medical marijuana law &#8211; patients still may grow their own marijuana.

&#8226; Patients will finally receive protection from arrest because possession will no longer be a crime for anyone 21 or older.

&#8226; Patients will finally receive access to safe, secure, reliable, and quality-controlled marijuana that has been grown locally.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 6, 2012)

:yay:*Rosebud*:clap:

And I'm not young, I'm 37...lol....

I am firmly convinced this will be the nascent beginnings for Federal Decriminalization/Descheduling. It has to begin somewhere and state by state is how we have to bring this fight...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2012)

Things are looking better and better. One step at a time. If all these old asss religious basterds would die off things would move a little faster.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 8, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> :yay:*Rosebud*:clap:
> 
> And I'm not young, I'm 37...lol....
> 
> I am firmly convinced this will be the nascent beginnings for Federal Decriminalization/Descheduling. It has to begin somewhere and state by state is how we have to bring this fight...



LOL--a lot of us think that 37 is young.  Like Rosebud, I am an old hippie who grew up in the 60s and have hoped for legalization my whole life.  We have something like 18 states with MMJ laws and now have 2 states that have legalized it for recreational use.   I am hoping that the federal govt is going to listen to the voice of the people and look at cannabis like it should be looked at, without all the reefer madness mentality.  I cannot believe the number of people who hold on to their old archaic beliefs.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 9, 2012)

WHERE's my "great posting" emoti? ...lol...

you have a great perspective on the matters at hand as well as life in general THG.... 


And with all the inherent racism of "reefer madness" and it's negative propaganda, you think the more pc gov't would step away from it....

p.s. Just heard that DARE has removed marijuana from their agenda, by the by....:woohoo:


----------

